# Connect windows 7 to a domain



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

When ever I try to connect windows 7 to my domain I get an error that says the remote computer refused the connection.

my server is running windows server 2003 r2 enterprise.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

What version of Windows 7 are you running? Also, what is your build number?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

phat78boy said:


> What version of Windows 7 are you running? Also, what is your build number?


it is windows 7 version 6.1.7000.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Need more data... are you trying to joing the domain of a server on your network or are you trying to connect to a server using remote desktop connection. The error "the remote computer refused the connection" is usually seen when you try to connect using remote desktop connection.



dorfd1 said:


> When ever I try to connect windows 7 to my domain I get an error that says the remote computer refused the connection.
> 
> my server is running windows server 2003 r2 enterprise.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> Need more data... are you trying to joing the domain of a server on your network or are you trying to connect to a server using remote desktop connection. The error "the remote computer refused the connection" is usually seen when you try to connect using remote desktop connection.


I am trying to connect the computer to the domain.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

What edition of Windows 7 are you running? How far into the process of adding your machine to the domain does it get?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

phat78boy said:


> What edition of Windows 7 are you running? How far into the process of adding your machine to the domain does it get?


I am running windows 7 utlimate. I get to the point where I have to enter the a username and password with permissions to connect to the domain. I use the administrator account. When I put the info in and press ok I get the error that says the remote computer refused the connection.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I have only seen 2 issues with Windows 7 and domains...

1. It wont work with NT4 domains
2. The domain name length is limited to 15 characters.

Otherwise, I have joined many Windows 7 Beta PC's to domains for testing purposes and had no difficulties.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> I have only seen 2 issues with Windows 7 and domains...
> 
> 1. It wont work with NT4 domains
> 2. The domain name length is limited to 15 characters.
> ...


were the domains server 2003 domains.

were the pc's running build 7000 of windows 7 ultimate.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

yes and yes for me.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

All of my servers are Windows 2003 or 2008. The only build of Windows 7 that is publicly available is build 7000.



dorfd1 said:


> were the domains server 2003 domains.
> 
> were the pc's running build 7000 of windows 7 ultimate.


----------

